# Whiteline Sway Bar Links



## chris10 (Oct 22, 2014)

I think most use the other whiteline sway bar links listed in the suspension upgrade thread. But is there anyone using these universal ones? These you technically have to cut to length yourself.
Whiteline W23255 Sway bar - link assembly heavy duty adjustable 12mm ball/ball style


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

For less than half that price you could buy a moog endlink for a cobalt SS, its all metal and fits the cruze. 

Moog K750519


----------



## chris10 (Oct 22, 2014)

:biggrin: going to check that out! Thanks


----------



## illroyale (May 25, 2014)

chris10 said:


> :biggrin: going to check that out! Thanks


Me too, thanks. I heard I should replace this while I'm getting my eibach springs thrown on.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Moog make them direct fit for Cruze too btw.


----------



## Cass23VSU4 (Mar 13, 2014)

These work fantastically well and are cut-to-length. So you can get as precise as you need to which is great and only one end is adjustable. I'm running these on my Cruze TDi with Bilstein B14's. 

My initial cut was 249mm (roughly 9 13/16") total length. I'll probably cut them again if I end up getting the Whiteline Sway Bars [BHF93 and BHR93].


----------



## Rockhead (Jul 10, 2014)

spacedout said:


> For less than half that price you could buy a moog endlink for a cobalt SS, its all metal and fits the cruze.
> 
> Moog K750519


I have the Moog endlinks on my car, they seem to work good. Another plus is they are all steel and have grease fittings.


----------

